# give users ability to change user name or deactivate account



## human7099 (Jun 29, 2018)

It is absolutely ridiculous in this day and age to not be able to modify your own user name. As well, there needs to be a clearly communicated option to deactivate account.
I am fairly perturbed that I am stuck with what FB put as my user name and that 24 hours after a request for assistance I still do not have assistance.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I have not seen any request from you to change your user name. Not sure who you sent it to.

What name do you want it changed to? I'll take care of that.


----------

